# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Sistemas de Riego >  Sistema de Riego Solar Inteligente "SunWater Project"

## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/blogs/manuel-mar...nwater-project




> 06/09/2016
> 
> *Sistema de Riego Solar Inteligente "SunWater Project"*
> 
> IWES y el Sistema de Riego Solar Inteligente SunWater Project revolucionan la agricultura de regadío con proyectos de incorporación de las energías renovables en el sector del riego, lo que se traduce en un descenso drástico de los costes energéticos de las explotaciones y/o comunidades de regantes y el consiguiente aumento de rentabilidad de la actividad y la mejora de la gestión sostenible de los recursos agua y energía.
> 
> La empresa con la que llevamos a cabo estos proyectos, IWES, es una Empresa de Base Tecnológica de servicios especializada en ofrecer soluciones a empresas en el ciclo integral del binomio agua y energía. Está constituida por un equipo de investigadores de la Universidad de Córdoba especialistas en Ingeniería Hidráulica, Riego y Economía Agraria, y la empresa SunWater Project, perteneciente al grupo Injuber-Inversalter y que cuenta con una amplia experiencia en el sector de las Energías Renovables.
> 
> *Sistema de Riego Solar Inteligente "SunWater Project"*
> ...

----------

HUESITO (07-sep-2016),Jonasino (07-sep-2016)

----------


## termopar

muy buena la información, sobre todo para los incrédulos que siguen pensando que la energía solar es cara.

----------


## perdiguera

Yo le veo problemas.
Además de venir de parte, la única manera que sería rentable es estando aislada de la red general mientras no cambie la ley vigente. Es decir con baterías. Que debieran de estar almacenando hasta que se empezará el riego.
Por otra parte, lo de regar de día, que tanto insiste el artículo, no lo veo muy eficiente pues se necesita más agua de día que de noche, con el consiguiente aumento del consumo de agua.
En mi opinión no deja de ser un anuncio publicitario.

----------


## termopar

Tiene razón en lo de que es un anuncio comercial y también en la posible ineficiencia en el uso del agua local.
No estoy de acuerdo en que no haya una gran eficiencia eléctrica y tampoco en lo que a la ley respecta. Ya han dicho todos los partidos políticos que van a eliminar el impuesto al sol y salga lo que salga la ley va a ser reformada para gloria del sr. Soria el "impostor"

----------


## milagro4

muy buena innovación amigo pero creo que sera de un gran costo y seria un gran problema

----------

